# How strong is mahogany?



## wwbob (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm making a small bench. Design from Wood Magazine, October 2010, page 28. The design calls for 3/4 inch quartersawn oak. I ran across some mahogany that was cheaper and am planing to substitute mahogany for oak.

Any problems?


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

You can google the janka hardness for mahogany it should around 1500 to 2000 on the hardness scale pretty hard. I beliieve it is harder than oak. So I wouldn't see a problem.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Woodbin.com also has a wood strength calculator that can be a real help


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I think it depends on the species OF Mahogany, though.

For example: African Mahogany's Janka is 830.

If you know the species, take a look at the chart, here

If you don't know the species, maybe you can post some pics of the wood, and … people who know more than I do … can chime in


----------



## SCR0LL3R (May 28, 2010)

I know there are lots of species that some people call mahogany, some of which aren't mahogany at all. The only mahogany that I've worked with isn't as strong as oak and is more than triple the price of quatersawn oak.

Here's a quote i found when searching google. 
"False Mahoganies

The high demand for mahogany products encourages logging and manufacturing industries to create mahogany names for trees which are not true mahoganies. Lauan, a widespread tree in the Philippine forests, is marketed in the United States as Philippine mahogany. Dozens of different species are marketed under that same arbitrarily chosen name. Other variety names are either invented, like the term royal mahogany, or refer to the locale where a tree was grown."

Read more: Types of Mahogany Wood | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/about_5330156_types-mahogany-wood.html#ixzz11EUM0dlv


----------



## wwbob (Jul 12, 2010)

This mahogany is recycled. You can read about it via this web address:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20285#reply-208403

Or search lumberjocks for 100 year old 4/4 mahogany.


----------



## wwbob (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the quick responses. I don't know what kind of mahogany it is. I'll be careful with the bench once it's done.

Thanks again,
Bob


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't want to start an argument here but hardness and strength are 2 different concepts. For a bench, the primary consideration is probably strength. The Janda index tells you about hardness and it tells you nothing about strength.

From my memory, I believe the Janda Index on typical mahogany is between red oak (1400) and white oak (1600) but, as I said, that means very little with respect to strength.

It may help to know how a janda index is calculated. A standard size metal ball (don't remember the size). The index is the number of pounds of pressure that is needed to push the ball half way into the wood.

Regardless of all of this, I would have no concern about using mahogany instead of oak.


----------



## Pop8 (Sep 2, 2010)

The best and strongest mahogany I ever used is Honduras Mahogany.I've tried the others N G.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I know not a single thing about janka, hardness, strength, or any of the other related terms to describe the different properties of wood. I will tell you what I do know from my personal experience though working with oak (red, white, pin) and mahogany (real, honduras, spanish, royal, among others). 
If I had my choice between oak and mahogany for building furntiture, I'll choose the mahogany every time. I don't know if it is stronger than oak or not. I do know that I've never had a problem using it in a load bearing situation. Additionally, in my opinion, I think that mahogany is a better looking wood.


----------

